# Name change...



## Groff (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm not sure who can do what, and Alex hasn't been on for a few days, So I figured i'd just place it here.

I want my username changed to Groff. Simple enough, right?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## 74n4LL0 (Jan 7, 2009)

Good Idea...

I may want to change nickname too...


----------



## Randy (Jan 7, 2009)

FWIW, there's a few MODS with that power but not all of them. If nobody contacts either of you soon, consider PM'ing any one of the 5 newbs.


----------



## Groff (Jan 7, 2009)

Randy said:


> FWIW, there's a few MODS with that power but not all of them. If nobody contacts either of you soon, consider PM'ing any one of the 5 newbs.



I contacted Eric, he's not sure if he can, i'll just PM Alex and wait it out.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jan 7, 2009)

Mods can no longer change names since takeover. So you'll have to wait for alex.


----------



## El Caco (Jan 7, 2009)

Unfortunately the mods can not even change their own if they wished to  This is an Admin thing so Alex is the only one that can do this for you. EDIT:  @


----------



## Groff (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks Alex!


----------

